# 4m croc that stalked campers caught



## News Bot (Oct 18, 2010)

RESIDENTS are relieved a ''cheeky'' 4.1m saltwater crocodile that was stalking campers at Normanby River in Cape York Peninsula has been caught.

*Published On:* 18-Oct-10 10:26 AM
*Source:* By Stephanie Harrington via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------

